# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  nikola

## nikolamaja

mi imamo prpblem imamo bebe blizance decaka i devojcica koju su jos u bolnici u bg nenatologija decak je dobro i devojcica je u odlicnom stanju ali su joj nasli da ima cistu na mozgu doktorka nam je rekla da nema leka za to mi se nadamo da ima ako je neko bio u istoj situaciji nek nam pise hvala svima

----------

